# Skills for Healthy Relationships



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 13, 2018)

*Skills for Healthy Romantic Relationships*
by Robert T. Muller, _York University_
August 13, 2018

                                                                                                                In this TEDx Talk, psychologist Dr. Joanne Davila discusses how  to have healthy romantic relationships. She emphasizes the impact that  good and bad relationships can have on our mental, emotional and  physical wellbeing, and explains that while we know what qualities  distinguish good relationships from bad ones, we don’t always know how  to actually create a good relationship. Dr. Davila points out that when  we are taught this, it is usually too late, and it is essential to  teach the skills of romantic competence _before_ relationships begin. In this talk, she outlines the skills that “create the things that lead to a healthy relationship”.


----------

